# My Covid



## Alligatorob (Dec 11, 2022)

I believe I caught the virus from someone on Monday, first symptoms appeared Wednesday night.  Negative test on Thursday, positive Friday morning.  My doctor prescribed Paxlovid I started taking it Friday afternoon.  Just took another test, Sunday morning, still positive.

My symptoms have been sinus congestion, coughing, and some body aches.  No fever.  I do feel pretty tired.  Taste and smell seem unaffected.  I believe my symptoms would be classified as mild to semi-mild so far.  Not sever. The worst was Thursday night.

I have been fully vaccinated, including 2 boosters and the updated vaccine about 6 weeks ago.

No way to know if my milder symptoms are the result of the vaccines, the Paxlovid, or just the way my body reacts, but I am glad not to be sicker.  Will  update as things progress.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I believe I caught the virus from someone on Monday, first symptoms appeared Wednesday night.  Negative test on Thursday, positive Friday morning.  My doctor prescribed Paxlovid I started taking it Friday afternoon.  Just took another test, Sunday morning, still positive.
> 
> My symptoms have been sinus congestion, coughing, and some body aches.  No fever.  I do feel pretty tired.  Taste and smell seem unaffected.  I believe my symptoms would be classified as mild to semi-mild so far.  Not sever. The worst was Thursday night.
> 
> ...


Get well quickly, Rob. You want to be in good shape for your visit from Santa.


----------



## Bella (Dec 11, 2022)

As if dealing with your knees wasn't enough, now you have to deal with this! Hang in there, Rob.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 11, 2022)

Feel better soon…bummer to be sick


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Shipboard this Fall, westbound from Greece to Florida, after testing negative a zillion times, my supervisor and I simultaneously experienced quite intensive headaches   -  having been told, (correctly or incorrectly) that crew members taking time off weren't paid, we went down to the ship's doctor.

Madame tested positive, me negative  -  they decided to run a more comprehensive test on me, one that took 40 minutes to obtain results....still negative for covid, but positive for flu.

My symptoms lasted longer than hers, primarily the coughing..........but, as Monty Python's Black Knight said "I've had worse."


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2022)

Feel better. Your symtoms sound like something that could be helped by Nyquil.

Hugs.


----------



## Jules (Dec 11, 2022)

Take care of yourself, Rob.  Is your wife ok.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2022)

Pretty much the same with me.  Started with a cough last Sunday, then weak & tired for the next few days. Positive test Monday.   I'm still coughing a week later, chest congestion, weakness has been slowly improving, but still get out of breath after a little activity.  I had loss of taste & smell for 2-3 days.
Suggestion that helps me:  I spend an extra few minutes in a hot shower.  Loosens congestion so you cough it up sooner.  Also spicy foods do the same - hot salsa, green olives.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> Pretty much the same with me.  Started with a cough last Sunday, then weak & tired for the next few days. Positive test Monday.   I'm still coughing a week later, chest congestion, weakness has been slowly improving, but still get out of breath after a little activity.  I had loss of taste & smell for 2-3 days.
> Suggestion that helps me:  I spend an extra few minutes in a hot shower.  Loosens congestion so you cough it up sooner.  Also spicy foods do the same - hot salsa, green olives.


"Suggestion that helps me:  I spend an extra few minutes in a hot shower.  Loosens congestion so you cough it up sooner.  Also spicy foods do the same - hot salsa, green olives."

Mucinex is good to.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2022)

Once again....so sorry COVID got you Rob!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2022)

Take care, Rob   
We had our 5th shot a couple of days ago (In error I wrote "3rd shot" elsewhere, here). Hopefully, if we
get the virus, the symptoms will not be too bad.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)

My DD has got  a  what she's calling a bad cold which has all the same symptoms...but she's got a negative covid test ..she's never been vaccinated..

I've had Covid at the start of the pandemic.. had  3 vaccinations..one just 2 weeks ago.. hopefully not going to get it again...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2022)

Feel better soon  I had the same symptoms this past week.  I haven't been tested.  Take care.


----------



## David777 (Dec 11, 2022)

Be careful.  Get healthy.

Have been masking again public indoors. Today masked up at church and also in a Dollar Store and a Safeway. Not just for COVID but also flu and head cold viruses that are suddenly at high levels.  At night am wearing this $14 balaclava.

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ting-head-colds-with-heat.77382/#post-2325296


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2022)

chic said:


> Feel better. Your symtoms sound like something that could be helped by Nyquil.
> 
> Hugs.
> 
> View attachment 255368


The active ingredient in Nyquil - 10% alcohol - can be had for a lot less money by buying a big bottle of whiskey.  It's 43% alcohol & you only need an ounce.  I dilute mine in an ounce of Irish Cream.  Also, Nyquil has a cough suppressant - not a good idea.  Coughing is how your body gets rid of a respiratory virus; you can see that when the cough becomes productive, so I wouldn't want to suppress a cough.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 11, 2022)

Jules said:


> Is your wife ok.


So far so good.  She had Covid a couple of months back so is hopefully immune.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 11, 2022)

Aw Rob, just take care of yourself and feel better soon, please ! We'll be watching for you, and that happy face on our coffee klatch so don't let us down.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 11, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "Suggestion that helps me: I spend an extra few minutes in a hot shower. Loosens congestion so you cough it up sooner.


Hey @Becky1951 good to see you here, its been a while!  Hope all is well.

I appreciate the shower suggestion from @win231 and you, I will give it a try.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

@Alligatorob wishing you a speedy recovery.
Sending prayers and healing energy.


----------



## Jules (Dec 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Hey @Becky1951 good to see you here, its been a while!  Hope all is well.
> 
> I appreciate the shower suggestion from @win231 and you, I will give it a try.


I’m adding my welcome back to you, @Becky1951   It’s been quite a while.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 12, 2022)

The drug used with coughs and some congestion in many medication script or otc is guaifenesin or an expectorant.  I think it's in sudafed as well. It helps keeps things fluid. Also be aware some sinus medication dry up the mucus which better for allergies or sinus problems only.   

Also I thought covid sort of imitated lung congestion by affecting/swelling/closing off the parts that take in the air(over simplified). Still an issue

I always used hot showers, vaporizers and fruits ie orange or lemon in tea, the fruit odors in steam do the trick for me and I get fluids. Also take extra C and zinc even if I feel off along with B complex vitamins.


----------



## Remy (Dec 12, 2022)

I hope you feel much better fast. Your symptoms sound like mine did. Taste went away for a couple of days after I started feeling better. Hack of a cough hung on for a time but other than that, I seem OK.


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 12, 2022)

Feel better soon.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 12, 2022)

chic said:


> Your symtoms sound like something that could be helped by Nyquil


Thanks, and I have been taking Nyquil and it does seem to help.


win231 said:


> The active ingredient in Nyquil - 10% alcohol - can be had for a lot less money by buying a big bottle of whiskey. It's 43% alcohol & you only need an ounce.


An even better idea!  Then it won't matter if the NyQuil doesn't work!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I believe I caught the virus from someone on Monday, first symptoms appeared Wednesday night.  Negative test on Thursday, positive Friday morning.  My doctor prescribed Paxlovid I started taking it Friday afternoon.  Just took another test, Sunday morning, still positive.
> 
> My symptoms have been sinus congestion, coughing, and some body aches.  No fever.  I do feel pretty tired.  Taste and smell seem unaffected.  I believe my symptoms would be classified as mild to semi-mild so far.  Not sever. The worst was Thursday night.
> 
> ...


I hope you continue to feel better Rob, and your symptoms are mild.  Please take care.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 12, 2022)

Wishing you a speedy recovery @Alligatorob !

__
		https://flic.kr/p/8WsecQ


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 16, 2022)

Thanks for the well wishes, must have worked I feel a lot better!  Pretty much cured.

I had a fairly easy go of it.  Only had body aches for a day or so, and just a mild cough.  I felt tired a little longer, but that past by the fifth day or so.  Never had fever, upset stomach, or loss of smell or taste.  If it had not been for two positive tests I wouldn't be sure I had Covid.  

Started back at the gym yesterday, day 8 and back to physical therapy today.  All felt fine.  Per Utah's guidelines I will wear a mask when out in public until day 10 tomorrow.  Makes the gym and PT a bit challenging but it was ok.  It did set me back a bit with PT, but at this point my knees seem to be improved enough that the PT isn't so important.

Can't be sure why mine was mild, could have been the Paxlovid anti-viral treatment, could have been the vaccines, could just have been my body's reaction to it, or some combination.  Will never know, just glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Yesterday at 5:31 PM)

Alligatorob said:


> I believe I caught the virus from someone on Monday, first symptoms appeared Wednesday night.  Negative test on Thursday, positive Friday morning.  My doctor prescribed Paxlovid I started taking it Friday afternoon.  Just took another test, Sunday morning, still positive.
> 
> My symptoms have been sinus congestion, coughing, and some body aches.  No fever.  I do feel pretty tired.  Taste and smell seem unaffected.  I believe my symptoms would be classified as mild to semi-mild so far.  Not sever. The worst was Thursday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Yesterday at 5:31 PM)

Alligatorob said:


> I believe I caught the virus from someone on Monday, first symptoms appeared Wednesday night.  Negative test on Thursday, positive Friday morning.  My doctor prescribed Paxlovid I started taking it Friday afternoon.  Just took another test, Sunday morning, still positive.
> 
> My symptoms have been sinus congestion, coughing, and some body aches.  No fever.  I do feel pretty tired.  Taste and smell seem unaffected.  I believe my symptoms would be classified as mild to semi-mild so far.  Not sever. The worst was Thursday night.
> 
> ...


----------

